# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Book review: Tanganyika cichlids in their natural habitat, 3rd edition

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill reviews what he suspects could be the most comprehensive Tanganyikan fish book ever written.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

